# Backflip!!!



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

just a nice casual backflip on a icy spring morning... please leave feedback, please no hate
Thanks!!!


Backflip - YouTube


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

clean. I would try to grab crail. oh ya and thats called a 90 roll but you can still count it as a backie!


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Looks sweet

Aren't inverted airs verboten in your park?


----------



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

lernr said:


> Looks sweet
> 
> Aren't inverted airs verboten in your park?


nahh everyone does them so I guess its ok


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

Now you gotta try wildcats


----------



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

gprider_capita said:


> Now you gotta try wildcats


i learn them wild cat style in powder and then went to a small park jump and couldn't spin them fast enough and it turn this this way, i really wish i could do them wildcat again. Im just happy to be getting upside down this year!!


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

I hear that I got one day this season to through my ass over tea kettle and it was still scary. When is it ever going to really snow again on the east?


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

AlxStat said:


> i learn them wild cat style in powder and then went to a small park jump and couldn't spin them fast enough and it turn this this way, i really wish i could do them wildcat again. Im just happy to be getting upside down this year!!


I know what you mean. airbags were the only time i attempted wildcats and it was also how i learned to do backflips because we didnt get enough pow this year. but normal backflips are definitely easier than wildcats


----------



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

SnowMotion said:


> I hear that I got one day this season to through my ass over tea kettle and it was still scary. When is it ever going to really snow again on the east?


I'm on the west and I've only had like 1 powder day, this season has been pretty crappy, but hopefully its all saving up for next year!


----------

